# cool vid



## Samzo (Nov 13, 2005)

This is a pretty cool vid of a sand boa killing a mouse

http://www.insectaculture.com/vid/ecolubrinus.mpg


----------



## nickyp0 (Nov 13, 2005)

talking about being berried alive lol


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice......  

There are a lot of vids on the Internet of snakes eating.


----------



## Asa (Aug 2, 2007)

Ewww!!! :lol: 

Cool.


----------

